# Main > General Discussion >  What exactly are "encounter maps"?

## Caenwyr

Hi people! So this is a bit awkward. I've been active on this forum for over 8 years now, and you'd think I have familiarized myself with all of the lingo by now... But nothing is further from the truth! One of the many concepts I still don't grasp is an encounter map. 

Yes. I know. It's silly. The thing is, even though I've had my fair share of DnD clients, I never actually played any RPGs myself. So my guess is that an encounter map is something you use to liven up the story a bit? Not sure though. 

Also, I've recently seen some very, VERY impressive little encounter maps, and I'd love to jump in myself. They seem like the perfect thing to do between commissions. Only, I don't really know what the requirements are:
 Do I need a grid (I usually see them with square grids)? If so, is there a fixed size to the squares/hexagons/bestagons?Are different seasons / times of day necessary? How many of each would you recommend?Are there limitations to the setting? Like, there always need to be roads/rivers/...Are there any lists of possible encounter locations that I can base my work on?

That, and plenty more questions that don't cross my mind right now. In short: what are encounter maps, and what do I need to know to start doing them?

----------


## Falconius

An encounter in an RPG just means when the group of protagonists either meets a foe (or anyone really, but for anyone but a foe the map doesn't really come into play) or an obstacle or an interesting place of some sort.  The reason for the map is to allow them to better visualize the physical realities involved and to figure out tactics excreta.  Or in the event of an obstacle or place, to allow them to explore it with a more visual understanding (and a bit of flavour).  The reason for the grid (which I think most people prefer to overlay themselves, but it's got to be set up on a grid to allow for that) is because many games break down the rules of combat on a grid based moving system.

So an encounter can be literally anywhere.  Indeed I remember in Final Fantasy (not table top I know) of quite an interesting encounter with monsters whilst falling through the air from an exploded airship, and a few encounters fighting in collapsing buildings that are on fire, or on a raft.  But most encounters are generic, on a road, in an alley way, in a tavern, in a dungeon corridor, on a bridge etc.

----------


## Wingshaw

Falconius has done a great job of explaining them, and I must admit I'm kinda new to RPGs myself, so still a bit rusty on some of the technicalities. One thing I have noticed is that the grid on an encounter map seems to always be 5 x 5 feet. I'm not sure if there are some systems that deviate from that, though. Also, I think they are almost always top-down; isometric or perspective views are not used for encounters (again, as far as I can tell).

Wingshaw

----------


## Tiana

> The thing is, even though I've had my fair share of DnD clients, I never actually played any RPGs myself. So my guess is that an encounter map is something you use to liven up the story a bit? Not sure though.


No shame because I didn't do a formal RPG until I was 30, which is much older than most people start, but I truly don't think you can understand the point of good encounter maps until you spend some time trying to strategize around the contents of an encounter map. You have to know what a player and GM need to make a good one. My early ones were crap because I didn't have the table experience. Now that I do have some, I understand better what people do and don't need to make a good encounter. DnD is the main system but it's not even close to the only one! There are 'one-shots' which are just a single game usually! 

Yes, always 5x5 squares, or 10x10 or maybe 20x20... usually 5x5 though, it's for spell math. Don't bake in a grid for selling a mass produced map, offer both so people can choose if hexes or squares will be the grid, different systems have different needs.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

The simple answer is that an encounter map is a map of a location where a moderately significant event happens in the story or game. It could be a fight with some sort of enemy, the discovery of some important item or information, a trap, and so on. It usually details a fairly small area that could be a wide spot along a trail, a small clearing in a forest, a bar/tavern, and so on. For most gaming systems, some sort of scale is usually needed, but Tiana is right about not burning any kind of grid into place as different systems use different measuring techniques.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Simply put an encounter map, is encounter scale map, which for Dungeons & Dragons, Pathfinder, Starfinder and many d20 based games is 1 inch = 5 ft scale. I often place 1 inch square grids on my maps, as maps are generally for printing use. However, if I'm creating encounter scale maps for virtual tabletop applications, I keep the scale and export to appropriate PPI resolution (70 and 100 ppi), but do not include a grid. Some games use Hex grid, some games use a different scale in milimeters and other specific dimensions. All other, non-encounter scale maps have other scales and are generally used for information or illustration and not for use as a game map. This includes village, town, city, regional, continent, world maps and anything beyond that.

----------


## waldronate

The gross oversimplification of an encounter map is that it's a map at the level where token-level combat rules hold sway. In effect, it's where the boardgame aspects take over. The grid (rectangular, hex, or none depending on your system) is a convenience and its placement can have an impact on how the encounter plays out (for example, a grid placed so that an obstacle exactly fills squares may block movement, while one that's place half a square over on that same obstacle might allow movement through those squares).

And an elephant is like a snake.

----------


## Redrobes

I would add to the above in that the 5' = 1 inch squares is generally because in yonder old days, lead and plastic miniatures that were sold for role playing are almost always around 1:60 scale which is about 25mm - 30mm figures which matches the table top map. So the miniature characters and monsters placed on it are in scale with the stuff on the map.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniat...nts_and_scales

And because of that, generally, when one character in the party is mapping the dungeon or place then they use gridded paper and the maps were usually drawn to a 5ft per grid scale and usually aligned to it so that the encounter map grid matches the mapping grid. Walls are usually aligned to the grid because when the dungeon master read out the room description they might go, "from the door the room is 3 north, 6 east, 2 south, south door, 2 south, 6 west, 1 north to join back up with your door". Calling out stuff like that for non aligned grids was hard work and disruptive to the flow of the game.

So I guess another view of an encounter map is one that could be printed out at a correct scale for use with real miniatures.

----------


## Voolf

Everyone explained in detail what an encounter map is, so i wont dwell on that. I though i will just answer your thoughts.  




> Do I need a grid (I usually see them with square grids)? If so, is there a fixed size to the squares/hexagons/bestagons?


You don't need a grid, but it's a good idea to provide a map with one for those who don't want to worry about placing one themselves and just one to print it. That being said, I would say most people go for grid-less now because most using them on Roll20 or similar sites, where the grid is already provided. The US standard grid for print is 1 square = 5 inch. For me, way to big, always used smaller figurines with smaller grid. Depends on individual players and or DM (Dungeon master, or GM Game master).




> Are different seasons / times of day necessary? How many of each would you recommend?


No, it is not. People started to do variants of maps because many DMs can than tailor same map for their own campaigns. Let's say You did a normal day map and someone loves it, but (s)he wants to use that encounter map during the night. Hence, If you provide a nigh version and other too, you have better chance to sell it to more people.




> Are there limitations to the setting? Like, there always need to be roads/rivers/...


No, nothing. The more imaginary map is the better, because there are tons of same maps out there and people wants originality.




> Are there any lists of possible encounter locations that I can base my work on?


There are plenty on the internet. Just search "battlemap" for inspiration. But you don't really need any location list. Anything can be an encounter map.
Main rules are. 
1. Provide some terrain players can move their figurines/tokens. You don't need "road" per se, but a solid ground, like grass / rocky path / mud / shallow river/ bayou etc. If you draw something in the middle of the air or the body of deep water, it can be rather hard for players to move/fight, although it is not impossible  :Wink: .
2. Make some obstacles/walls etc. for the cover. Usually natural terrain is best to be utilised as cover. Threes, big rock etc. Indoors - walls, furniture, pillars.
3. Make the location interesting visually. People like encounters in an interesting place, not just on the path between trees. (but that does happen too). Think like an adventurer who want to have a battle with a foe somewhere on a cliff of ragged mountain, on the bridge above lava river, in the den of a necromancer, in the primeval forest, a cradle of ancient fairies etc.

Edit: I would suggest to check out Czepeku maps here on the guild. IMHO one of the best battle maps.

----------


## eepjr24

I think others have mostly answered your specific questions. I would just add that many folks seem to be mentioning standards of the D20 system and fantasy. Encounter maps are useful for all genres (science fiction, fantasy, cyberpunk, steampunk, western, space opera, post apocalyptic, super hero, modern spy, just to mention a few) and settings. If you expand your coverage you'll be more likely to appeal to more people who don't always get the coverage that the more saturated genres do.

Encounters happen just about anywhere, so don't forget about cities and inside common buildings. Choke points are a feature in some maps, bridges, cluttered rooms, hallways or other narrower areas to force congested movement among the combatants. Cover is frequent, but sometimes maps don't have much, forcing ranged attackers to get creative. More complex encounter maps sometimes have multiple levels (tree tops with bridges, crumbling buildings with multiple floors, etc.) to encourage creative movement and thinking. 

I generally prefer maps that have hex, square and blank options, partly so I can see it to plan a game and partly so I don't have to do it myself if the VTT does not handle it. If you stick to grids that could be 5 or 6 feet (5 foot for American games, 2m for metric system games) you will broaden appeal. 70ppi and 140ppi seem to be popular formats at the moment. 

I don't have a ton of graphics experience so I may not be much help on that front, but I have been playing and running RPG's for over 30 years, feel free to reach out if you have specific questions, happy to help.

- Ernie

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Voolf brought up some points, buuuut, I'd be a bit hesitant about that whole fight on a bridge above a river of lava.  I'm all for a nice hot bath once in a while, but that might be pushing it to the extreme.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

> Voolf brought up some points, buuuut, I'd be a bit hesitant about that whole fight on a bridge above a river of lava.  I'm all for a nice hot bath once in a while, but that might be pushing it to the extreme.


Haha, I have seen way more extreme settings than a bridge over lava, when GM cautioned players "now you better think twice before you act" kind of thing.
Btw. Encounter map doesn't always mean a fight. It can be any sort of event that GM wants to lead players in turns.

----------

